# Maulwürfe im Garten



## sprinter616 (22. Jan. 2012)

Hallo!!!

Hab ne kurze Frage !!!

Weiß jemand wie ich den oder die Maulwürfe in meinem Garten verscheucht kriege???

Mein Garten gleicht einem Schlachtfeld mit über 60 großen Hügeln:haue3!!!

Bitte um Tipps und Hilfe!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Diogenes (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo
Am besten ist sich viel im Garten aufzuhalten, Lärm unt Bewegung mögen die Tierchen nicht und verziehen sich dan von selber in stillere Gefilde.


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Moin Tom,
sie stehen unter Naturschutz.
Vertreiben darf man sie.... die Palette reicht von
- mit Ultraschall (angeblich) wie z.B. hier: http://www.brunnen-und-mehr.de/maul...ce=googleads&gclid=CJu-zv_b5a0CFZQgfAod0RiC9Q

- andere kippen Milch in die Gänge
- wieder andere stecken Flaschen in die Gänge, das Geheul, verursacht durch den Wind, der über den Flaschenhals streicht, mögen sie nicht
- der nächste gräbt die Gänge auf...... usw.

Es gibt aber und aber mögliche Methoden, habe noch von keiner gehört, daß sie zuverlässig hilft.
Meist hilft da nur, die Nr. aussitzen, irgendwann geht er wieder


----------



## Christine (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo Tom,

seit wir diese Dinger hier benutzt haben, ist unser Maulwurf weg. 
Wobei ich aber den Verdacht habe, dass unsere hauseigenen Kammerjäger nicht ganz unbeteiligt waren. Zumindest wurden sie angeblich mit Maulwürfen in der Schnauze gesehen.


----------



## Stoer (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo Tom,

60 Maulwurfshügel.... ich würde bekloppt werden.
Meine vertreibe ich immer mit so einem kristallinen Pulver, welche bei Berührung mit Wasser oder feuchter Erde gast und somit den Maulwurf vertreibt.
Hat bisher immer gut funktioniert.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hi,

ich bin immer Froh wenn ein Maulwurf im Garten unterwegs ist. Wenn ein Maulwurf sein Jagdrevier in meinem Garten hat verschwinden nämlich immer ganz schnell die Wühlmäuse. Die 2 vertragen sich nicht und die Nager ziehen gegenüber dem Maulwurf schnell den kürzeren

MfG Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo zusammen...
die blumenelse hat mich mit dem vorgeschlagenen Mittel mal zu folgenden Überlegungen gebracht: 
Da ist ja ne Art Lavendelöl drin, also müssten eigentlich __ Lavendel auch helfen, den kleinen putzigen Buddler zum Nachbarn zu schicken. Dann hab ich mal überlegt, was hab ich noch im Garten was riecht und dafür sorgt das ich nie Last mit Maulwürfen etc. habe. Vor 2 Jahren hab ich bei werner (nymphaion.de) verschiedene Sorten Minze gekauft und gepflanzt, der hatte ja so viel Sorten im Angebot, das ich gleich mehrere bestellt hab. Eben Tante google befragt... jawoll... Minze mögen die auch nicht. Auf der Suche bin ich dann gleich noch über __ Kaiserkronen gestolpert, auch die vertreiben offensichtlich Maulwürfe und sogar Wühlmäuse im Umkreis von 10 metern.

Wer natürlich diese Planze im Garten nicht haben will, der kann sich auch nen Rotluchs halten, denn:




> Der Urin von Rotluchsen vergrämt Maulwürfe, Mäuse, Wühlmäuse und andere Nagetiere.




Und jetzt weiss ich auch, warum es hier in Bielefeld nirgends Elche gibt ! Denn da steht auch:




> Der Geruch von Wolfsurin vertreibt Elche.


  (Anm.: ich heisse ja mit Vornamen Wolf)

:sorry liebe Elche

Persönlich glaube ich aber, das man bei normaler Nutzung des Gartens: also regelmässig als erweitertes Wohnzimmer nutzen kombiniert mit einer relaxten Einstellung zu dem niedlichem Buddler diesen auch gut als friedlichen Coexistenzler sehen kann.

Ich find den genau so putzig, wie Igel und Co. Und ob der eher Nützling, oder eher Schädling ist, darüber streiten sich ja die Geister auch noch.
Und wenn der Maulwurf erst tot ist , dann ist das doch auch sehr traurig für alle.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0b0s7KGmnY&feature=related[/yt]

Viele Grüße
Wuzzel


----------



## Bebel (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hi

Verscheucht kriegt man die gar nicht und dass die gegen Wühlmäuse helfen halte ich auch für ein Gerücht.

Besonders wenn man einen halbwegs naturnahen Garten hat, werden die doofen Viecher zur Plage - geh mir jeder weg mit den ach so niedlichen, nützlichen Tierchen. Bei aller Tierliebe, da ist man froh wenn der vierbeinige Hausgenosse mal einen erwischt. 

Ich weiß gar nicht wo die vom Aussterben bedroht sind? Bei mir im Garten auf jeden Fall nicht. Maulwurf und Wühlmaus untergraben gemeinsam meine Blumenbeete, unterhöhlen den Teichrand und die Steinbeete. Die Wiese / Rasen ist untertunnelt von Wühlmäusen und sieht durch die unzähligen Maulwurfshaufen aus wie ein Acker. Ich weiß nicht wieviele Maulwurfshaufen wir haben bzw. hatten bisher, irgendwann hört man auf zu zählen. Mit 60 wäre ich noch gut zufrieden.

Es bleibt einem nichts als den Schaden in Grenzen halten, verfegen der Haufen, Einschlämmen von Erde am Teichrand und an den Wurzeln von Pflanzen und hoffen dass die Eulen viel Glück bei der Jagd haben.

Die ganzen Hausmittel (Tierhaare, Menschenhaare Knoblauch, Wolfsmilchgewächse und __ Kaiserkrone usw.) und die Ultraschallgeräte, selbst Sylvesterböller in den Gängen gezündet wirken nicht, die Mittelchen die man kaufen kann um die Tiere zu vergrämen wie z.B. Gas nützt bei einer Grundstücksgröße von über 2000qm auch nichts.

Entschuldigt liebe Maulwurfsfreunde, ich freue mich wirklich über viele Tiere die in meinem Garten wohnen aber auf Maulwürfe könnte ich gut verzichten - zumal sie meinem Viebeiner auch nicht gut schmecken, so eine Wühlmaus ist dagegen ein Leckerbissen.

So jetzt hab ich mir zum Thema Maulwurf mal Luft gemacht - jetzt gehts auch schon besser.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hi Wuzzel,

das mit den __ Kaiserkronen und Wühlmäuse vertreiben  ist ein schlechter Scherz, Meine orangeroten Fritillaria imperialis wurden fast alle von den Wühlratten gefressen.(die kamen also deutlich näher dran als ein paar m) Und ein Kumpel von mir hat trotz mehreren qm2 Lavendula angustifolia auch Maulwürfe in Blumenbeeten. Lavandin ist eine ein nur minderwertiges Duftöl liefernde Lavendelkreuzung (für Waschmittel und sonstige Industriemassenprodukte) was mit Lavendelöl net viel zu tun hat, das echte Lavendelöl ist sehr viel intensiver im Duft, aber eben auch sehr teuer

MfG Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo Frank, war kein Scherz, man hört es allenthalben. Und Else hat mit dem Lavendelöl enthaltenden Mittel von Neudorf ja auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Aber wenn das alles nix hilft bei Deinen Exemplaren, dann lass nen Rotluchs in den Garten pieseln, das hilft sicher. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Nikolai (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo,

also __ Kaiserkronen haben auf meine Maulwürfe keine Wirkung, zumindest auf einen Abstand von 1m nicht. Ich dachte zuerst auch, dass ich mich mit ein paar Maulwurfhügel abfinden könnte. Einplanieren und fertig. Doch da habe ich die Rechnung ohne den Hund gemacht. Wenn er Maulwurfhügel sieht, gräbt er tiefe Krater in den Rasen. Mittlerweile ist die Spielwiese mit Löchern übersäht, dass man aufpassen muß, nicht mit dem Fuß umzuknicken. Das Einplanieren ist dabei auch nur wenig hilfreich, weil der Boden bei Regen an diesen Stellen Absackt, sofern man nicht ordentlich verdichtet hat. Bei uns ist immer viel Bewegung im Garten, aber das scheint die Maulwürfe auch nicht zu stören. Einträchtig nebeneinander gibt es da auch noch Wühlmäuse. Mit leichter Schadenfreude beobachtete ich, wie sich eine Wühlmaus in Nachbars Garten verirrte. Der Nachbar wurde regelrecht panisch, hat sich auch gleich ein Pulver gegen Wühlmäuse besorgt und zusätzlich die Gänge komplett freigelegt. Nun sind die Wühlmäuse wieder bei mir und den Maulwürfen. 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## lollo (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo,

und dann gibt es Geschädigte die hier drauf gesetzt haben: Kreuzblättrige __ Wolfsmilch - Euphorbia lathyris.

Ob es wirkt


----------



## Stoer (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo,

Ihr habt ja alle niedliche Vorschläge, aber Tom hat 60 Maulwurfshügel im Garten.Das ist schon eine Plage.
Da kann man nicht mehr vom "niedlichen Maulwurf "reden und diesen mit irgendwelchen Hausmitteln vertreiben.
Ich rede nicht von töten, bin also ein Gegner von Maulwurfsfallen, aber mit Lavendelöl und Ultraschallgeräten ist es nicht getan und das sich diese Gesellen durch menschliches Getrappel vertreiben lassen, halte ich für ein Gerücht.

LG


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Peter, das war nicht mein Vorschlag mit Lavendelöl, sondern nur ein Bericht über meine Recherche, auf die mich das Mittel von Blumenelse gebracht hat. 

Mein persönlicher Vorschlag war, gerade im naturnahen Garten, sich mit dem Maulwurfen genauso zu arrangieren, wie mit Froschen, Rapante, __ Libellen und all dem Getier, was eben Natur ausmacht. 
Ob der zur Plage wird oder nicht findet doch bei uns im Kopf statt. Das hängt doch von unserem Ordnungsbild und der bauweise unseres Gartens ab. 

Wer nen englischen Rasen favorisiert, der kann damit sicher in seinem Kopf nichts mit Maulwurf anfangen. Aber es ging hier unter anderem um naturnahes Gärtnern, das kann meiner Meinung nicht mit dem Vertreiben oder vernichten von natürlichen Bewohnern mit unnatürlichen Bewohnern einher gehen. 

Wer sich ein bisschen mit den Zusammenhängen in der Natur auseinandergesetzt hat, der weiss, das sich alles regelt und eindämmt, wenn auch der Maulwurf durch die genannten Repellentien sicher nicht ganz vertrieben werden kann, so kann man ihn damit doch aus gewissen Gebieten fernhalten.
Aber wo soll er denn hin ? Zum Nachbarn ist ja  (zumindestens aus Sicht des Nachbarn) keine Lösung. Oder lieber noch ne Tierart vernichten ? Das wäre traurig. 

Der Maulwurf lockert den Boden, bringt Humus in tiefere Schichten, sorgt im Ödland für das Ansiedeln neuer Pflanzen die zwar in den Hügeln, nicht aber in der geschlossenen Vegetationsdecke Fuß fassen können und vertilgt zudem allerlei Getier. (siehe unter anderem: http://www.der-boden-lebt.nrw.de/service/download/pdfs/maulw1.pdf) Wenn das nicht naturnah ist, dann weiß ich es nicht. 
Der Mensch als Krone der Schöpfung sollte dann so schlau sein, seine Teiche so zu bauen, das durch diese Buddler kein Drama entsteht. 
Da gibts doch von Draht bis Beton am Rand zig denk- und diskutierbare Lösungen.

Wenn ich mir so anschaue, wie die hier offensichtlich hauptsächlich Leidgeplagten wohnen, dann fällt mir eigentlich nur noch ein: Mann ihr habt Probleme. 
Bei so großen, so ländlich gelegenen Grundstücken sind doch Maulwürfe eher ne Freude als nen Drama. 
Mein Daddy hatte mal nen Nachbarn, der regte sich über zu laute Vögel auf, wohnte direkt am Wald. 
Bei den Wohnlagen gehören andere Mitbewohner, vom Reh über Hasen bis hin zu Maulwürfen dazu. 
Statt der stets gemähten Wiese (oder Rasen) macht ne Blumen oder Streuobstwiese... da stört der Maulwurf doch auch das Bild nicht mehr. Und die Anzahl der Maulwurfshügel muss man ja auch ins Verhältnis zur Grundstücksgröße setzen.

Immer locker bleiben  

Viele naturnahe Grüße 

Wuzzel


----------



## Vechtaraner (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo,
ich habe seit einigen Jahren des "verschonens" nun auch wieder einen Maulwurf.
Den letzten hat ein über die Nacht laufender Gartenschlauch(Kinder haben vergessen ihn zuzudrehen) wohl ertränkt.
Nun 6 Jahre später ist wieder einer da .und ärgern tut er mich schon da überall wo er seine Gänge budelt der Rasen nachgiebt und somit fast zur Buckelpiste wird.
Ich habe mir sagen lassen das Hundehaare die beim ausbürsten abfallen als ein Knäul zusammengebunden den Maulwurf vertreiben sollen.
Jetzt sieht unser Hund aus als wäre er beim Friseur...gestriegelt und gebürstet
Ob es was hilft?Ich werde mal abwarten.
Gruß Vechtaraner


----------



## lollo (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo,

ist der Treatersteller noch an Bord?  Ein Bild der Hügel wäre ja mal interessant um ein Gesamteindruck des Desasters zu erkennen.

@Vechtaraner, 
ich hatte da mal Probleme mit Wühlmäusen und habe dabei Hundekot mit in die Gänge verbracht. Hatte hier darüber an anderer Stelle geschrieben, bisher habe ich Ruhe. 

Ein Nachbar hatte mit richtiger Jauche in den Gängen Erfolg gehabt.


----------



## Bebel (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hi

@Lollo
Die Idee mit dem Hundekot werde ich ausprobieren. Auch Katzen und Fuchskot ist im Garten zu finden und wird ab jetzt in die Gänge gebracht. Auf die Idee hätte ich auch schon selber kommen können . Fuchskot ist seit den Treibjagden im Herbst leider seltener zu finden.

@Stoer
Das (absolut verbotene) Töten der Maulwürfe auf dem Grundstück hätte eh keinen Sinn, wir sind umgeben von Feldern und Wiesen, da wären sofort neue da. Besser ist es, wenn das Grundstück ungemütlich für Maulwürfe ist.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## zickenkind (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo @ all,

und schon mal mit Lebendfalle versucht? In den Hauptgang gesetzt, Maurerkübel drüber und aus dem Kompost ein paar Regenwürmer hinein oder Mehlwürmer.....   .  Nur die Falle nicht mit den Händen berühren.
Dann eine schöne Wiese suchen und fertig....  Da er ja geschützt ist ist das evtl. die schönste Methode und sehr effektiv. 
73 Michael


----------



## Bebel (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hi

Lebendfalle hab ich auch schon versucht aber noch nie einen Maulwurf gefangen. Oft liegen die Gänge zu tief und die Gänge, die direkt unter der Grasnarbe liegen scheint er nicht so häufig zweimal zu benutzen. 

Außerdem kann man die Fallen kaum benutzen, denn man muß ja ständig danach sehen. Wenn ich acht bis neun Stunden zur Arbeit bin ist der Maulwurf darin qualvoll verreckt, genauso wenn ich die Falle abends aufstelle und erst am nächsten Morgen danach sehe.

Ist also auch nicht die Lösung.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## zickenkind (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo Bebel,

der kleine schwarze läuft seine Gänge min. 2 mal am Tag ab. Meist Morgens und späten Nachmittag bis frühen Abend. Er kommt meist aus immer der gleichen Richtung, kann man gut sehen weil er immer ein wenig Erde vor sich her schiebt. Natürlich ist es immer ein wenig Arbeit solch eine Falle einzusetzen aber wenn man Erfolg hat.....  dann lohnt es sich doch.  Kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen das er nach ein paar Stunden Gefangenschaft gleich stirbt. Natürlich nicht unbedingt um diese Jahreszeit versuchen, aber außerhalb des Winters sollte es klappen und dann mit ein wenig Bestechung an Würmern hat er doch was zu tun in der Zeit.
73 Michael


----------



## Bebel (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo Michael

Laut Beschreibung in der Gebrauchsanleitung muß die Falle mehrmals am Tag kontrolliert werden, weil das Tier durch Stress verendet, wenn es mehrere Stunden in der Falle verbringt. Ich möchte ja kein Tier zu Tode quälen.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Suse (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hi Ihr Gepeinigten,
seit heute morgen ist unser Wühlarsch auch wieder da.
Ca 4 Wochen hatten wir Ruhe, er war wohl im Urlaub.
Wenn ich den lebend bekommen würde, würde ich ihn zum Golfplatz bringen...


----------



## Stoer (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo Susi,

Du spielst wohl kein Golf ?


----------



## Sveni (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*



Stoer schrieb:


> Du spielst wohl kein Golf ?



Der war gut! 

Ich hab da auch noch was:

,, Schiebt der Maulwurf hoch die Berge, dann wird´s kalt auf Mutter Erde´´! 

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Moonlight (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*



Sveni schrieb:


> ,, Schiebt der Maulwurf hoch die Berge, dann wird´s kalt auf Mutter Erde´´!



Wie wahr,wie wahr . . .     nur meiner hat aufgehört zu buddeln,nachdem er versucht hat das quarantänebecken zu versenken. heißt das jetzt,es wird wieder wärmer? kicher


----------



## jolantha (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo, liebe Maulwurffreunde !
Bei mir wohnt wahrscheinlich eine Großfamilie dieser entzückenden Tierchen.
Wenn die im Frühjahr wieder loslegen, werde ich mal in jeden Haufen Blümchen pflanzen.
Brauche dann bestimmt 100 Stück auf meine 2000 m² .  Wird natürlich ein doooofes Rasenmähen, immer im Kreis, um die Blumen, sieht aber bestimmt gut aus !


----------



## Christine (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo Anne,

bitte mach ein Foto von Deiner Blumenwiese


----------



## Teddy (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo Sprinter
Die Effektivste Methode ohne sie Umzubringen,was sowiso Verboten ist weil sie unter Natuschutz Stehen.
Ist aus Eigener Erfahrung,die löcher unter den Hügeln vorsichtig Freimachen,dann Gebrauchte Katzenstreu
einfüllen.Am besten von einem Kater.wenn möglich von Bekannten Besorgen falls keine Eigene Katzen.
Vom Kater wegen des Stärkeren Raubtiergeruchs den sie nicht Mögen und Abwandern. 
     Gruß Teddy


----------



## jolantha (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo Blümchen-Else !
Wenn ich mich wirklich dazu durchringe, gibts auch ein Bild !!


----------



## jolantha (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Das Datum passt ja wieder astrein, kann da weitermachen, wo ich letztes Jahr aufgehört habe .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hi Jo,

da lohnt sich ja das rausholen von Schippe oder Rechen noch gar nicht. So ein paar Häufchen im Garten mach ich mit meinem Rasenmäher platt

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Frank, Du Angeber !!!!!
Das ist nur 1/3 meiner Haufen, auf dem Stück sind es 30 , 
die Anderen sind auf der gegenüberliegenden Teichseite !!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*



jolantha schrieb:


> Frank, Du Angeber !!!!!
> Das ist nur 1/3 meiner Haufen



Hi Jo,

was sagen denn die Nachbarn dazu

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Frank, nichts, da mein Garten 2000 m² hat, bleibt er auf meinem Grundstück .


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Meiner hat sich diesmal den Kopf am Teich gestoßen ...  und ich bin gar nicht schadenfroh. 
Mitten im Buddeln hat er aufgehört, zumindest ist der Haufen nicht größer geworden. Vielleicht versucht er es jetzt von unten 
So ein Honk ... gröhl

Jo,
willste meinen auch noch haben?

Mandy


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Wir haben mal einen "gesprengt" 
Nee, nicht das was ihr nu' alle denkt!!!!
Er hatte sich unser Hangbeet ausgeguckt und schob Haufen um Haufen,
ich am verzweifeln!
Hat GöGa vorsichtig einen Haufen abgetragen, man konnte den Gang dann gut sehen...
mit einem benachbarten Haufen ähnlich verfahren....
über beide Löcher, in denen man die Gänge gut sehen konnte,
Tontöpfe gestülpt..... und dann ein Trommelkonzert mit kleinen Gartenschaufeln veranstaltet... Es dauerte keine 2 Minuten und wir hörten ihn förmlich rennen...
er schob weiter entfernt einen Haufen hoch....
wir daraufhin die bestehenden Gänge dichtgemacht und er suchte das Weite, 
wohl in der folgenden Nacht.
Jedenfalls haben wir keine weiteren Haufen bemerkt und die vorhandenen nach und nach abgetragen und das Hangbeet wieder in Ordnung gebracht.... Ruhe war.... seither nie wieder einen Maulwurf im Hangbeet.
Im Rasen haben wir dann schon ab und an mal einen, s.o., und sie verschwinden.


----------



## jolantha (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Mandy, 
Du hast mich ja wohl gar nicht lieb !! * Ich will Deinen Wurf nicht *
Nette Leute schenken mir immer as Schönes !


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Mensch Jo, ein mauli ist doch schön,kicher. Haste mal einen auf der hand gehabt? Ich schon. So ein niedliches tierchen, so ein weiches fell . . .unglaublich das der so viel blödsinn anstellt. Aber sei beruhigt, den mauli behalte ich . Einer muß ja ab und zu umgraben


----------



## jerutki (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo,

ich habe auch sehr viele Maulwurfshügel auf meinem Grundstück (4000qm).
Es dürften so um die 150 sein, da ich bei 100 aufgehört habe weiter zu zählen.
Zur Zeit sehe ich keinen Hügel, wir haben noch mindestens 40cm Schnee, aber ich weiß das sie im Frühling immer noch da sind und die Maulwürfe (ich weiß es sind zwei) auch noch.
Ich werde nun mein Glück mit Buttersäure probieren und hoffe sie somit zu vertreiben.
Einige Tropfen Buttersäure auf ein Tuch (Taschentuch,Toilettenpapier usw) und dann in die Gänge gelegt.
Werde Euch berichten ob es funktioniert.

Viele Grüße aus Masuren
Carsten


----------



## Lilapause (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Bei 150 Hügeln dürfte da aber mit Buttersäure großer Gestank entstehen. Du solltest daran denken, dass Buttersäure bestimmte Insekten auch anzieht (__ Zecken, __ Fliegen etc...). 

Ob das gut geht?


----------



## Bebel (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hi

Zur Zeit auf 2600qm genau 130 Hügel - die Eingeebneten nicht mitgezählt. Der Teichrand völlig unterhöhlt. Gar nicht zu reden von den ganzen Gängen die das Grundstück durchziehen in denen man versinkt. Wenns nicht zum Weinen wäre könnte man lachen, besonders über Tipps wie alte Buttermilch, Molke, Katzenstreu, Hundehaare oder ähnliche Mittelchen - ich wüsste gar nicht wo ich anfangen sollte.

Das einzige was bleibt ist verfegen, verfegen, verfegen und noch mal verfegen und an den schlimmsten Stellen den Rasen neu sähen und damit leben, dass man nie einen normalen Rasen haben wird sondern immer nur eine Buckelpiste. Wie tröstlich, dass die Kleinen ja so nützlich und so niedlich sind :evil

Eine zur Zeit ziemlich genervte 
Bebel


----------



## Gunnar (6. März 2013)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

...ich misch mich hier auch mal ein...
Wir scheinen auch ganze Familien von Maulwürfen zu haben, was die so alles hochschieben (mehr als ) ist für die kleinen Viecher echt wahnsinnig!!

...allerdings werden die Häufchen regelmäßig mit der Harke oder dem Rasentraktor (wenns denn wieder wärmer ist) platt gemacht.
Nun ist das bei uns so, dass unser Nachbar Pferde zu laufen hat...drei sinds im Moment...und auf der Wiese des Nachbarn sind nur wenige Haufen zu sehen...die Maulwürfe finden das Getrampel der Pferdchen nicht so toll,....und na, wo sollen die dann hin....natürlich zu uns buddeln, da haben sie ja ihre RUHE. Is aber nicht schlimm, wir haben uns dran gewöhnt!

Nun was zum verschrecken der kleinen schwarzen Kuschis:
Ein Bekannter hat sich ein Haus NEU gebaut und als Heizung für Erdwärme entschieden....was soll ich euch sagen, der hat nicht einen Hügel auf dem Grundstück......jedenfalls nicht im Bereich der Heizschleifen......sollten die Maulis wirklich davon Abstand halten?? Wenn das so ist, könnte man ja..:?...naja, ist wohl doch übertrieben, Oder????

.....meine liebe Frau hat letztes Wochenende alle schön weggeharkt....sie war super fleißig.....


----------



## burki (6. März 2013)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo

ich hatte Erfolg mit den Maulwurfschreck von Conrad.
Ist ein langes Metallrohr was einen Motor drin hat der alles paar Minuten "rasselt".


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. März 2013)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Moin, bei soviel Maulwurfhügel wie ich habe, müßte ich mir min. 100 solche Teile kaufen!


----------



## burki (11. März 2013)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo

wieso ist der Bereich so groß?
Diese Teile haben einer sehr großen Aktionsradius.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Maulwürfe im Garten*

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich auch schon Maulwürfe und Wühlmäuse im Garten hatte, hab ich mich auch mit dem Thema beschäftigt.

Am Besten hat mir die Lösung gefallen: http://www.toonsup.de/cartoons/frühling/maulwurf+2

Aber für den Fisch wird mein Teich zu klein...

Ich habe mich als Schutz für die Folie jetzt für dieses Maulwurfnetz entschieden:
http://www.haga-welt.de/Maulwurfnet...e6d8a2513ef/?gclid=CIfXtJSd4bgCFc7C3godsBMA0Q
Lässt sich einfach verlegen.

Und wenn sich dann doch wieder einer nähern sollte habe ich noch den Ultraschallschreck und zur Not noch dieses Mittel:
http://www.amazon.de/DELU-Wühlmausg...d=1375531464&sr=1-1&keywords=delu+wühlmausgas
Da hat man zumindest einige Zeit Ruhe.

Und rund um das Haus gibt es große Wiesen und da dürfen sich die Maulwürfe gerne austoben


Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## blackbird (11. Sep. 2014)

Hi zusammen. 
Was tun, wenn Vertreiben keine Option ist? 
Die Nachbarn haben sie genau so ungern im Garten wie wir und sie immer von einem Nachbarn und wieder zurück zu treiben ist keine Lösung. 
Der Pool ist nicht in Gefahr, nur der Rasen. 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Tanny (11. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Tim, 
wir haben hier Unmengen an Maulwürfen. 

Zum einen ist hier einer der Hunde ein begeisterter Maulwurfjäger. 
Wenn es zu viele werden, schleppt sie täglich einen Maulwurf an - ohne, dass sie die Haufen erst aufbuddelt. 
Das hält die Population überschaubar. 

In den ersten Jahren habe ich die Hügel immer wieder glatt gemacht und die Grasnarbe 
hat sich da dann mit der Zeit wieder geschlossen. 

Dieses Frühjahr habe ich mir das gespart und einfach immer, wenn ein neuer Hügel entstand, 
dort Wildblumensaat von Rieger Hofmann draufgestreut. 

So sind auf dem ehemals "engl. Rasen" hinter dem Haus lauter blühende Inseln entstanden. 

Mein Bruder hatte (in der Stadt)  auch Maulwurfprobleme in rauhen Mengen. 
Er ist nun ganz anders als ich Liebhaber gepflegter Gärten mit engl. Rasen. 
Ihn haben die Maulwürfe fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben. 

Irgendwann hat er dann den gesamten Rasen platt gemacht, den Boden mit einem Trockensieb ausgelegt, 
(die fallen in der Papierproduktion alle paar Wochen kilometerweise als "Abfall" an und sind im Prinzip 
vergleichbar mit den Windschutznetzen für offene Ställe und Hallen) 
die Kanten bis zum Sieb runter mit irgendetwas undurchdringlichem befestigt und dann einen neuen Rollrasten drauf. 

Seither hat er wohl Ruhe mit Maulwürfen und sein Rasen ist auf den cm genau gleichmäßig hoch und sieht aus wie ein 
grüner Teppich.....


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2014)

Tanny schrieb:


> Dieses Frühjahr habe ich mir das gespart und einfach immer, wenn ein neuer Hügel entstand,
> dort Wildblumensaat von Rieger Hofmann draufgestreut.
> So sind auf dem ehemals "engl. Rasen" hinter dem Haus lauter blühende Inseln entstanden.


 
Falls mal bei uns welche "auftauchen" sollten, muß ich mir den Tipp mit der Wildblumenmischung merken 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## blackbird (11. Sep. 2014)

Hi Kirstin und Helmut, 
die Idee mit den Wildblumenhügeln ist sehr gut. Wir sind allerdings auch eher Freunde eines "englischen" Rasens.
Ich wollte nun allerdings nicht wegen ein paar Gartenschädlingen meinen ganzen Rasen neu machen 
Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für Eure Hinweise.
Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Limnos (11. Sep. 2014)

Hi

 Dass Maulwürfe Wühlmäuse vertreiben, kann schon stimmen. Der Maulwurf als Fleischfresser wird ein Nest mit jungen Wühlmäusen bestimmt nicht hungrig verlassen, und die Wühlmaus wird das Risiko nicht eingehen, einen Maulwurf zum Nachbarn zu haben. Wenn ich zwischen Maulwurf und Wühlmaus zu wählen hätte, würde ich mich klar für den Maulwurf entscheiden. Er schädigt Pflanzenwurzel nur, wo sie im Wege sind. Die Wühlmaus frisst sie auf. Und da so schnell in einem einmal benutzten Gang nichts nachwächst, macht sie auch viel mehr Gänge als der Maulwurf. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## blackbird (11. Sep. 2014)

Hi Wolfgang, 
ich weiß zwar nicht, wie Du jetzt auf Mühlwäuse kommst, aber ich will nur die Maulwürfe ver... äh, sagen wir loswerden.
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## pema (11. Sep. 2014)

blackbird schrieb:


> Mühlwäuse


 Also da bin ich auch klar auf der Seite der reinen Maulwürfe...so seltsame Hybriden zwischen Wühlmäusen und Maulwürfen könne ja nicht gut sein für den Garten.
petra


----------



## Vera44 (11. Sep. 2014)

Hi Tim,

versuchs mal mit saurer Milch, unsere Maulis mögen das nicht.... und sind weg!


----------



## blackbird (12. Sep. 2014)

Hi Vera, 
verstehe schon, aber das wird wieder Ping Pong. Dann sind sie wieder in der Nachbarschaft, dann machen die wieder was zum Vertreiben und dann sind sie wieder bei uns. 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Tanny (12. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Tim, 
wenn ich Deine Antworten richtig verstehe, dann möchtest Du wissen, wie Du die Maulwürfe 
am besten umbringen kannst?

Unabhängig davon, was ich persönlich davon halte, irgendwelche Wildtiere, 
die einem nicht in den Kram passen, auszurotten:

Maulwürfe stehen unter Naturschutz. 
Sowohl Fallen, als auch Gas oder Gift sind verboten. 
Ergo würde ich sagen, bleibt nur die Anschaffung eines Hundes, 
der gerne und erfolgreich Maulwürfe jagt - das ist m.W. nicht verboten. 

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch Katzen, die Maulwürfe erlegen....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## blackbird (12. Sep. 2014)

Hi Tanny. 
Hunde sind leider keine Option. Selbst Hundebesuch im Garten wird bei uns nicht geduldet. Katzen gibt es in der Nachbarschaft durchaus ein paar, deren Wirkung ist allerdings gleich null. Wo ist der Unterschied, ob ich die Tiere durch einen Hund erlege oder durch Gift/Gas? 
Naturschutz schön und gut, aber ein Wespennest (ebenso u.U. ein Schädling), was in der Nähe meiner Terrasse wäre, würde auch durch einen geziehlten Sprüher mit geeignetem Mittel entfernt worden sein... 
Kommt immer drauf an, wo... 
Mir würde nicht in den Sinn kommen, auf einem großen Wildwiesegrundstück etwas gegen Maulwürfe tun zu wollen, ebenso wenig gegen __ Wespen, die irgendwo in genügend Entfernung zu kleinen Kindern ihr Nest errichten. 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2014)

Da macht der Gesetzgeber keinen Unterschied ob Wildwiese oder Stadtgarten.

Wenn Katzen von ihrem Fang leben müßten, wären die Maulwürfe kein Thema.
So werden sie aber gefüttert und gehen nur ihren Naturinstinkt/Spieltrieb nach.
Maulwürfe haben etwas an sich, daß Katzen eher einen Bogen um sie machen läßt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tinky (12. Sep. 2014)

Ich hatte mit der "Eimer-Methode" Erfolg...mehrfach.
Einfach vorsichtig einen Hügel abtragen...einen Eimer einbuddeln und danach abdecken, so dass der Maulwurf in diesen hineinfällt wenn er durch seine Gänge rast.
Man kann je nach Größe des Eimers auch eine Hand voll Erde und ein paar __ Würmer reingeben damit der Kleine nicht hungert wenn er da stundenlang drin ausharren muss.
nach erfolgreichem Fang fahre ich die Tierchen ca. 3-4 KM entfernt auf ein Feld ...dazwischen liegt ein Fluss...glaube nicht, dass je einer zurückgekommen ist.
Nur Vorsicht im Winter. Einmal habe ich morgens nachgesehen und ein totes Tier lag im Eimer (damals aber auch noch ohne Erde im Eimer). Ich vermute er ist erfroren bei ca. -5 bis -10 grad draussen.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## blackbird (12. Sep. 2014)

Hi zusammen. 
Dann wird es wohl eine Lebenfalle oder so ein Eimer werden. 
Danke für die Tipps. 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## lotta (12. Sep. 2014)

Hey Tim,
genau so  geht es mir seit Jahren mit meinen "Buddlern".
Ich scheuche meine Maulwürfe zur Zeit leider auch nur auf 2000m² im Kreis herum.
Habe auch noch keine definitive Lösung zur dauerhaften Vertreibung gefunden.

Das komplette Grundstück ist untergraben und ich komme mit dem Einebnen der "Berge"
sowie Einbringen von Duftstoffen  und Vertreibungsgas kaum nach.

Besonders kann ich es leiden,  wenn die Kerle mir den Mutterboden, in meinen Teich buddeln.
Es steht ja wirklich genug Platz zur Verfügung,
um nicht gerade meinen geliebten Teich zu verunstalten.

Leider bin ich auch noch immer ratlos, wie ich weiter verfahren soll.
 

Gruß Bine
P.S. Ich bin auf Deinen Eimerbericht gespannt...
vielleicht versuche ich das dann auch noch
Daumendrück


----------



## pema (12. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Tim,



blackbird schrieb:


> Naturschutz schön und gut, aber ein Wespennest (ebenso u.U. ein Schädling), was in der Nähe meiner Terrasse wäre, würde auch durch einen geziehlten Sprüher mit geeignetem Mittel entfernt worden sein...


__ Wespen stehen nicht unter Naturschutz (oder möchtest du gerne die Kriterien für den Naturschutz von Lebewesen darauf reduzieren, ob sie einen gepflegten Garten verunstalten können oder nicht?), außerdem können Wespen ggf. eine Gefahr für die menschlichen Bewohner eines Gartens darstellen...der Vergleich hinkt also ziemlich.
Maulwürfe sind keine Schädlinge, sondern sehr nützliche Tiere im Garten....ich würde gerne meine Wühlmäuse gegen deine Maulwürfe tauschen - dann hätte ich sicherlich so manche Pflanze oder so manchen Baum noch. Was - außer den Erdhügeln - machen denn deine Maulwürfe sonst noch schädliches?
Petra


----------



## blackbird (12. Sep. 2014)

Hi Petra, 
ich hatte irgendwo (ich glaube hier: http://www.feuerwehr-wilhelmsfeld.de/tipps/wespen.php ) gelesen, dass __ Wespen ebenfalls unter Naturschutz stehen. Ob ein Gartenmitbewohner als Nütz- oder Schädling angesehen wird, hängt m.E. doch sehr von der Blickrichtung ab. Meine Maulwürfe machen nur nicht genehmigte Erdhügel. 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## pema (12. Sep. 2014)

http://www.tierschutzbund.de/maulwuerfe.html
petra


----------



## blackbird (12. Sep. 2014)

Hi zusammen.
Dann nochmal etwas genauer: __ Wespen stehen sehr wohl unter Naturschutz! Sie stehen aber nicht unter Artenschutz.
Was der Maulwurf aber tut, da er ein Säugetier ist und in der Bundesartenschutzverordnung nicht explizit ausgeschlossen ist.
Siehe http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bartschv_2005/anlage_1_26.html
...soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Tierschutzbund und PETA sind schön und gut - oder auch nicht...
Viele Grüße,
Tim
p.s. Lebendfalle und gut!


----------



## Zacky (12. Sep. 2014)

blackbird schrieb:


> *p.s. Lebendfalle und gut!*



Das finde ich, ist eine gute & vernünftige Entscheidung! ...sehr gut...damit ist das Thema ja geklärt...


----------



## Tanny (12. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Tim,
der Unterschied ist, dass der Hund einen Maulwurf erlegt - Gift und Gas killt alles, was da unten an Leben ist. 

Außerdem wird ein Hund genauso wenig, wie eine Katze die gesamte Population vernichten sondern lediglich 
regulieren (solange man keine zig Hunde oder Katzen auf kleinem Raum hat). 

Gift und Gas würden Tabula Rasa machen.....
...oder das Grundstück in die Luft sprengen.hat s ja auch schon gegeben.

Bzgl. der __ Wespen: ich hatte jetzt zwei mal ein Nest direkt neben dem Reitplatz, 
was natürlich nicht ungefährlich ist. 

Die habe ich beide umsetzen lassen an einen weniger störenden Ort. 

Ich glaube Gift wäre für mich nur und ausschließlich eine Option, wenn absolut keine 
andere Möglichkeit der Umsiedelung besteht oder wenn die Population des 
Tieres mangels natürlicher Feinde (also fehlendes Gleichgewicht) explodiert und Mensch 
oder Tiere anderer Spezies dadurch massiv gefährden.

Beispiel: Ratten - solange die Population im Rahmen bleibt, können sie hier genauso leben, 
wie alle anderen Tiere. 
Wenn sie jedoch "explodieren", dann unternehme ich was dagegen - wobei auch da für mich Gift 
die allerletzte, aber durchaus vorhandene  Option wäre.

....vor dem Gift kamen bei mir so Maßnahmen wie: 
- das Leben bei mir unbequemer machen, als beim Nachbarn (also Futterentzug)
- Katze und Hund, die die Gebäude blitzsauber halten
Schaffung von viel Unterschlupf und Nahrung für Kleinnager im Garten, was Mäuse anzieht, 
denen widerrum Greifvögel folgen...usw. 

Das Konzept hat bisher super funktioniert. 
Seit ich damals den Hof übernahm und mir im ersten Herbst 
im Kuhstall aus den Spalten und auf dem Misthaufen die Ratten am hellichten Tag entgegenliefen
(damals habe ich, da keine Maßnahme da sofort und rechtzeitig gegriffen hätte, einen Kammerjäger 
hinzugezogen), 
habe ich nie wieder eine Rattenplage gehabt. 
Da scheint das Gleichgewicht jetzt zu stimmen

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lotta (12. Sep. 2014)

Sicher hast Du recht mit Deinem Konzept Kirstin, allerdings ist es schon extrem nervig, wenn einem die Maulwürfe,
keinen cm² heilen Rasens mehr übrig lassen.
Sie dürfen ja "da unten" lebenund fressen, 
aber doch nicht täglich unendlich viele neue Häufen aufschieben.
Ich frage mich  wie es unsere Nachbarn machen, da gibt es nicht einen Maulwurfhügel.
Im gegenüber liegenden Freilichtmuseum ebenfalls keinen.
Dafür habe ich hunderte davon und täglich schieben die Buddler mehr,seit Jahren.

Ich werde wohl auch mal Eimer und Lebendfallen versuchen 
und dann die ganze Maulwurffamilie ins Museum bringen.
Na die werden sich freuen
Bine


----------



## Wild (12. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,

ich kaufe mir immer zum Jahreswechsel ein paar Knaller, allerdings nicht zum Böllern. Bei Maulwurf- bzw. Wühlmausbefall kommt dann ein Knaller in das Loch, Fuß drauf und peng.....
Ich weiß nicht wirklich ob das hilft, aber dieses Jahr hatten wir weder Maulwürfe noch Wühlmäuse.

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## blackbird (13. Sep. 2014)

Hi Kirstin, 

wir haben da einfach unterschiedliche Ansichten. 
Du lässt Hunde und Ratten auf Deinem Grundstück zu, für mich beides vollkommen ausgeschlossen. 
Eine einzelne Ratte wäre für mich schon Anlass, das Maximum an Gegenwehr aufzufahren, was möglich ist. 
Hunde lassen sich glücklicherweise durch "Nein, der muss wohl im Auto warten" fernhalten (einer unserer 
Poolbauer damals meinte doch tatsächlich, seinen Hund einmal mitbringen zu müssen...)

Bzgl. der Maulwürfe ist ja nun eine Lösung gefunden, die versucht wird. 

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Tanny (13. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Tim, 
 ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg 

@ Lotta -das kann ich gut verstehen 

Allerdings wird das Aussetzen im Museum wohl wenig bringen, wenn das direkt gegenüber ist. 
Dann kommen sie zurück. 
SIe werden einen Grund haben, warum sie Deinen Garten bevorzugen und beim Nachbarn oder beim 
Museum sich nicht ansiedeln. 
Entweder ist der Boden ungeeigneter, als Deiner oder vielleicht haben die auch irgendetwas als Sperre 
unter dem Rasen eingebaut?
....dann wären sie innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder bei Dir 

Normalerweise würden die Maulwürfe, wenn alles für sie perfekt ist, die Nachbarreviere mt der Zeit 
mit besetzen, da die Nachzucht irgendwann auswandern und neue Reviere suchen/besetzen muss. 

Insofern: wenn Du Dir die Mühe mit dem Einfangen machst, würde ich die Maulwürfe wirklich weit weg 
bringen und in einem geeigneten Revier aussetzen (lockerer Boden, viel Fläche etc.)

Viel Erfolg Euch beiden


----------



## willi1954 (13. Sep. 2014)

blackbird schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Bzgl. der Maulwürfe ist ja nun eine Lösung gefunden, die versucht wird.*
> 
> ...



diese ?


----------



## lollo (14. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,



blackbird schrieb:


> Dann wird es wohl eine Lebenfalle oder so ein Eimer werden.



dann erschrecke dich aber nicht wenn er dich anschreit. 
Ist mir passiert als ich ihn in einen Eimer packte, wußte vorher gar nicht das ein Maulwurf so laut schreien kann.


----------



## Küstensegler (14. Sep. 2014)

Wir hatten auch schon mehrfach Besuch von Grabowsky.

Es ist übrigends auch verboten, Maulwürfe lebend zu fangen um sie umzusetzen.
Trotzdem ist es m.E. besser als die Tiere umzubringen wie das mein Opa und Vater in den 70ern gemacht haben.
Einzelheiten erspare ich euch lieber.
Ich benutze folgende Methode (allerdings braucht man Geduld):

Maulwürfe sind "Gewohnheitstiere"
Aus dem Fenster beobachten, zu welcher Tageszeit er buddelt - ist zumeinst am späten Vormittag
Dann nimmt man einen Spaten (keine Angst - nicht um den kleinen Kerl zu verhauen) und sticht eine Grassode von ca 20x20 cm über 
einen seiner Satellitengänge (Fraßgänge) vom Bau nach außen - möglichst weit vom Ende des außeren Maulwurfhügels aus. Man legt damit den Gang frei und verschließt diesen wieder mit der Grassode. 

Dann wartet man wieder - meist am nächsten Tag sieht man, dass der Maulwurf in dem Gang wieder aktiv ist - kommt die große Stunde.
Man rennt schnell zu Grassode und zieht diese schnell heraus und stellt den Spaten vor das Loch zum Bau. Es dauert in der Regel nicht lange und der kleine Kerl kommt aus dem anderen Loch angerauscht und steht dann unvermittelt im freien. Nun erfolgt der schnelle Zugriff (Lederhandschuhe sind zu empfehlen) und schwups hat man
die kleine Kampfsau in den Händen. Aber richtig festhalten. Die bestehen wohl nur aus Muskelmasse - so eine Kraft haben die (und schimpfen können die).

Hier mal ein Beweisfoto

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Uwe.SH (14. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Die können auch ganz gut zubeißen 

LG Uwe


----------



## Küstensegler (14. Sep. 2014)

Das stimmt. Wie du auf dem Foto siehst, hat meine Frau auch keinen Handschuh angehabt. Der Kleine hat sie auch ordentlich gebissen, dass es
geblutet hat. Ich hatte ihn da sicherlich gleich von mir geworfen  - meine Frau ist da aber hart im nehmen.
Wir haben ihn dann weit weg von zu Hause an einem Biotop ausgesetzt).
Grüße
Carlo


----------



## lotta (14. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Carlo,
ich finde Deine Schilderung sehr amüsant und sehe mich schon den ganzen Tag,
auf der Lauer liegen und durch den Garten rennen
Soll ja gut für die Figur sein.

Eines habe ich noch nicht verstanden,
welches Loch sperrst Du und aus welchem kommt der Knirps dann an die Oberfläche?



Küstensegler schrieb:


> einen seiner Satellitengänge (Fraßgänge) vom Bau nach außen - möglichst weit vom Ende des außeren Maulwurfhügels aus.



Welchen der 100 äußeren Hügel meinst Du denn?

Ich möchte auch das gerne mal versuchen,
denn meinen Eimer an einer 3er Kreuzung,
ist er wohl geschickt umgangen.

Wäre nett, wenn Du es für mich nochmal genauer erklären könntest.
Danke und Gruß Bine

P:S: Alle Achtung, vor dem Mut Deiner Frau


----------



## Küstensegler (14. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Bine,
wie du ja leidvoll festgestellt hast, baut dieser Handwerker ein richtiges Tunnelsystem.
Basis des Ganzen ist die Wohnhöhle. Sie liegt in ca 30-50 cm Tiefe und ist von oben nicht zu finden.
Da er sich von Würmern und Insekten ernährt, hat er ein ausgedehntes Tunnelsystem an Fraßgängen.
Der Maulwurf hat so feine Sinne, dass er spürt, wenn ein Beutetier in einem Tunnel ist.
Nun zu deiner Frage:
Nimm dir einen Hügel(1) möglich weit ausserhalb. Dann gräbst du vorsichtig den Hügel weg und ermittelst in welche Richtung der
Gang geht. In dieser Richtung wird auch ein Hügel(2) sein. Zwischen diesen Hügeln öffnest du wie
beschrieben den  Gang (möglichst nahe an Hügel(2)). Das bekommt der Maulwurf alles natürlich mit und er kann es absolut nicht leiden wenn
da was nicht in Ordnung ist. Aus dem Grunt bietet es sich auch an bei Hügel(1) ein wenig destruktiv auf sein
Bauwerk einzuwirken. 

Nun wie gesagt warten bis er wieder bei Hügel(1) buddelt. Wenn er das tut startest du das Wettrennen zur Grassode an Hügel(2).
Falls du faul bist und dich lieber hinschleichen willst - vergiss es. Der spürt alles und ausserdem wollen wir ihm ja ein wenig Panik unters 
Fell jagen. Also ruhig feste trammpeln. Dann die Grassode raus. Da wirst du nun den reparierten Gang sehen. Mit dem Spaten nun schnell den
Ausgang versperren (den von Hügel(1) läßt du offen. Da kommt jetzt nämlich der, trotz der kleinen Beinchen, flinke Tunnelbesitzer angerauscht.
Der Spaten und die frische Luft werden ihn erstmal verwirren. 
Das ist nun der Augenblick des Zugriffs.
Gutes Jagdglück und
Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (14. Sep. 2014)

@ Carlo,

das stelle ich mir gerade bildlich vor


----------



## jolantha (14. Sep. 2014)

Mein Maulwurf stört mich gar nicht so sehr, ich finde die 100 000 Wühlmäuse viel schlimmer


----------



## lotta (14. Sep. 2014)

Hi Carlo,
das hört sich ja wirklich sehr sportlich und spannend an.

Ich befürchte fast, dass meine Buddler da viel zu "ausgebufft" sind.
Und mich weiterhin heftig an der __ Nase herum führen werden


Danke für Deine Ausführungen.

Ich werde Euch gerne berichten, 
wenn ich mich dann zum Affen 
und zum Gespött des Dorfes mache
Bine


----------

